# Informations Intel HD Graphics 4600



## BinRo (10 Août 2014)

Bonjours, 



Je voudrais savoir si l'Intel HD Graphics 4600 que contient mon processeur (Intel Core i5-4570 (3.2 GHz)  suffit pour un hackintosh ? Mais aussi si il y a une case a cocher dans multibeast liee a sa ?


----------



## hackgamer (16 Août 2014)

BinRo a dit:


> Bonjours,
> 
> 
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si l'Intel HD Graphics 4600 que contient mon processeur (Intel Core i5-4570 (3.2 GHz)  suffit pour un hackintosh ? Mais aussi si il y a une case a cocher dans multibeast liee a sa ?



Bonjour, pourrais-tu nous indiquer ta carte mère ?
Mais oui c'est tout à fait possible d'utiliser la HD6400 seule, mais pas sur le port VGA.


----------



## BinRo (17 Août 2014)

C'est une  Gigabyte H87-HD3 Carte mère Intel Format ATX Socket 1150 
 Et ce serrais possible en HDMI ?


----------



## hackgamer (18 Août 2014)

Bien sur!
Mais peut être pas avec l'audio embeddé, apparemment il faut bidouiller un peu.
Je te donne un article pour te donner un coup de main demain


----------



## BinRo (18 Août 2014)

Merci bien ! Mais cest quoi l'audio embede ?
et en vgi rien a toucher ?


----------



## hackgamer (18 Août 2014)

L'audio embeddé c'est le signal audio qui passe aussi dans le hdmi, en plus de la vidéo
Comme un lecteur DVD/bluray sortie hdmi vers télé, le son est dans le signal
Là tu n'es pas sur d'avoir l'audio aussi dans le hdmi, donc tu devras utiliser la sortie jack de ta carte mère avec des enceintes


----------



## BinRo (18 Août 2014)

Merci et en DVI aussi ?


----------



## hackgamer (18 Août 2014)

DVI pas de problème de son puisque cette Connectique ne prend en charge que la vidéo 
T'es tu lancé dans l'installation de ton hackintosh?
Si non, je te conseillerai plutôt de t'orienter peut être vers une autre CM, la HD3 étant moins pourvue en tuto sur le net, bien qu'elle soit déclarée compatible hackintosh et que plusieurs disent avoir réussi sans trop de soucis.

Regarde par là: http://www.tonymacx86.com/user-builds/

Je te conseille de jeter un il attentif à ce tuto:
http://www.tonymacx86.com/374-unibeast-install-os-x-mavericks-any-supported-intel-based-pc.html

Il te permettra de partir sur de bonnes bases, notamment au niveau de la config du bios

Pour répondre à ta question initiale tu auras simplement à booter et à installer les pilotes audio ALC892 et ethernet Realtek RTL8111F
Si tu rencontres des soucis au démarrage tu auras sans doute besoin pour la hd4600 d'ajouter le flag:

-x GraphicsEnabler=Yes
Au lancement de l'installeur

Voir même :
-x GraphicsEnabler=Yes PCIRootUID=1

Explication ici : http://www.tonymacx86.com/basics/116220-do-i-need-graphicsenabler-injection-not.html

Si tu as plusieurs barrettes de ram d'installées il est recommandé d'en laisser une seule pendant l'installation, et de définir sa taille par le flag:

-x maxmem=4096
(Pour une barrette de 4go)

Ou

-x maxmem=8192
(Pour 8go)

Après installation tu peux évidemment remettre toutes tes barrettes


----------



## BinRo (19 Août 2014)

Je vais surement prendre cette config sans la CG le ventirad et un hdd http://itotoscreencast.fr/forum/hac...us-geforce-gtx-660-os-x-mavericks-thread1062/


ou si tu a une config operationelle  mon budget 550 &#8364;

sinon en hdmi sa marchera avant que osx soit installe ? 


Merci


----------



## Leplouc (19 Août 2014)

Je confirme la compatibilité totale de la Z87-HD3, c'est celle que j'utilise avec un i7 4770K @4.3Ghz
16Go 1600MHz DDR3
GTX 650


----------

